

Software Picks Out Fake Online Reviews With 89.8% Accuracy - d0ne
http://www.gizmag.com/software-detects-deceptive-online-reviews/19339/

======
glimcat
Article & original at Cornell have very limited info. Here's the paper.

<http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~myleott/op_spamACL2011.pdf>

